# Couple Vids of Kylee Training



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks like she is having a great time and is getting the idea of the game. I am still learning as well. But one thing I can suggest is do anything you can to get someone to come out with you and throw! You want her to get used to other people throwing and also you want her to be able to retrieve greater distances than you are able to throw. Love the videos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks like your off to a great start. Kylee is a real cutie, what's her breeding? I agree with Sammydog you need to enlist, bribe, beg, someone to help you by throwing for you. I would also suggest getting a couple white bumpers to throw as well. If you are just starting, I wouldn't get in too much more cover until she is ready to progress farther. Your training ground is perfect for starting a young dog. Keep up the sessions, your on the right track.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Looks like your off to a great start. Kylee is a real cutie, what's her breeding? I agree with Sammydog you need to enlist, bribe, beg, someone to help you by throwing for you. I would also suggest getting a couple white bumpers to throw as well. If you are just starting, I wouldn't get in too much more cover until she is ready to progress farther. Your training ground is perfect for starting a young dog. Keep up the sessions, your on the right track.


I definately need to get some bumpers. The training ground is quite nice, since it's 20 yards out of my front door.

No idea what her breeding is. We got her from a family that had to give her up due to a babies allergies. They said she wasn't registered, definately came from a byb. They said they couldn't register due to stud dog. My theory is he had a limited registration and they breed with him anyway.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well she is very cute, if you were interested you could get her ILP number and enter the AKC Hunt Tests. These are great fun. From your video, she is a very nice little gal, you are fortunate to get her, and from the sounds of, she was fortunate to find you.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Well she is very cute, if you were interested you could get her ILP number and enter the AKC Hunt Tests. These are great fun. From your video, she is a very nice little gal, you are fortunate to get her, and from the sounds of, she was fortunate to find you.


 
I've thought about getting her ILP. Is there a place to find Hunt Tests per state?

For the most part I'm not that interested in the trials but could be fun if there is some close by.

I'm more excited about pheasant season this fall. From what I heard, ranchers have been seeing more pheasants than they have in 20 years...but that was before 3 blizzards in 2 weeks. Hopefully they all made it out alright, and can dodge any hail we might get this summer.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wish our pheasants hadn't been killed off. We live in Southern Oregon and the pheasant population used to be fantastic. Now we seldom hear them in the morning like we used to (we are on 80 acres).

You can find the hunt tests (and field trials) in your area on AKC.org. Also, I think you can find info on workingretrievercentral.com.


----------

